# The NPP and the Christus Victor Theory



## Nilloc (Sep 7, 2010)

Do all NPP advocates hold to the Christus Victor theory? What is the relationship between the two?


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 7, 2010)

Collin, which FV advocates specifically adhere to this view?


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Sep 7, 2010)

Would it be save to say that they flee to this as a way to avoid the forensic nature of Justification? 

(Not that the ancient, patristic, and biblical doctrine of Christus Victor is wrong, but that it cannot safely be divorced from the forensic model. This is the kind of thing we often see when people proclaim a false doctrine, viz. that they make absolute another doctrine which they embrace as a cover.)


----------



## py3ak (Sep 7, 2010)

NT Wright has claimed (in _What St. Paul Really Said_, I think, but it might have been _Paul: In Fresh Perspective_) that by putting defeat of the powers at the center of our thinking about Christ's work, we are able to retain everything else. It seems to me that the Reformed, correctly, put Christ's priestly work at the center, and that this does a much better job of retaining and making sense of the aspect of the victory over the powers.


----------



## Nilloc (Sep 7, 2010)

Do any Federal Visionists hold to Christus Victor? I really don't know much about it, I only asked about it and its relationship to the NPP because N.T. Wright holds to the theory.

He discusses it a little bit in this video:

YouTube - Tom Wright THE ATOMEMENT DEBATE

It seems to me that since the NPP wants to distance Justification from the forgiveness of sins, they naturally must distance the Cross from it as well.


----------



## Nilloc (Sep 17, 2010)

I was thinking more about this and the idea came to me: does N.T. Wright and other NPP hold to Christus Victor—and thus tone down the penal substitution aspect of the Cross—because of they're denial of the imputed righteousness of Christ? In other words, they must deny the imputation of our sins to Christ, since they deny the imputation of His righteousness to us.


----------

